# servlet --> jsp -  problem beim umstrukturieren



## mika34 (24. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich habe testweise etwas in einem servlet geschrieben was ich jetzt in eine jsp packen möchte. bekomme aber immer einen fehler. könnt ihr mit helfen ?? 

die jsp sieht so aus:


```
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>
<%@ page import="java.io.PrintWriter" %>
<%@ page import="java.io.IOException" %>
<%@ page import="javax.servlet.*" %>
<%@ page import="javax.servlet.http.*" %>



hello

<%


if(session != null)
		{
			out.println("Warenkorb fuer die Session Id: " + session.getId() +
					" und den Benutzer:  " + session.getAttribute("UserStatus") );
			
		
			
			out.println("




");
			
Hier kommt die Fehlermeldung ---->	ArrayList<ReturnList> ArtikelDaten = (ArrayList<ReturnList>) session.getAttribute("Artikel");
			
			//out.println(ArtikelDaten);
			for(int i=0;i<ArtikelDaten.size();i++)
			{
			out.println("
ArtikelNr:");
			out.println(ArtikelDaten.get(i).artno); 
			out.println("Menge:");
			out.println(ArtikelDaten.get(i).menge); 
			out.println("	&	&	&	&"); 
			out.println("<a href=\"DelItem?aId="+i+"\">Loeschen</a>"); 
			
			}
	
		
		}
			 if(session == null)
			{
				out.println("Ihre Session wurde beendet.. bitte füllen Sie ihren Warenkorb neu.");
			}
	
			
		out.println("



<a href=\"/2/index.jsp\">weiter shoppen >>>>>> </a>");
		
		
		if(session.getAttribute("UserStatus").equals("Gast"))
		{
		out.println("


Sie müssen eingeloggt sein um die Bestellung abschliessen zu können.");
		}
		else
		{
		out.println("


Bestellen");
		}


		
%>
```

fehlermeldung lautet :

ReturnList cannot be resolved to a type

Returnlist ist eine klasse mit rückgabewert.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 


vielen dank !!


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mai 2007)

du hast doch am Anfang so viele schicke
<%@ page import ...
wieso nicht auch ein Import für diese Klasse?


----------



## mika (27. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich habe es jetzt eingtragen.aber der gleiche fehler kommt immer noch 


<%@ page import="Controller.ReturnList.*" %>


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2007)

und was soll der import bedeuten?
ist ReturnList eine Klasse oder nicht?
für eine Klasse doch wohl
<%@ page import="Controller.ReturnList" %>
oder
<%@ page import="Controller.*" %>
wenn Controller das package ist..
(komisch das alle hunderte packages von Java kleingeschrieben werden, aber deins groß..)

hast du ein normales Servlet laufen, das erfolgreich mit ReturnList arbeitet?
wie sieht dort der import aus?

-----

allgemeines Genervt-Gemurmel:
die einfachsten Dinge wie Import noch nicht verstanden,
aber schon an hochkomplizierten Web-Programmen..


----------



## Marzel (27. Mai 2007)

reg dich mal ab, können halt nicht alle so schlau sein wie du.


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2007)

nicht schlau sein ist nicht schlimm, 
nicht schlau sein und komplizierte Programme programmieren (statt Anfänger-Tutorial-Aufgaben) schon  :bae:


----------

